# 945 or 955?



## Merciless (Jul 21, 2010)

I can get a 945 for $140 or I can get the 955 for about $210 (including OCing stuff)

Basically, will a OCing a 955 to, say 3.8, give me more fps at 1080p than a stock 945?

I am running a EVGA GTX-470, which will be overclocked.

I know the CPU doesn't matter all that much at 1080p, but 

Would the performance be worth $60? Because I am on a budget build.

How many, if any, fps will I be seeing? 

Thank you!


----------



## Merciless (Jul 21, 2010)

bump.

and edit:

it is actually 70 bucks. my bad


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Gaming experience/quality is more GPU than CPU dependent.


----------



## Merciless (Jul 21, 2010)

I know, and even more so at 1080p. The GPU, however, relies on the CPU for information to process. So I am willing to spend the extra 70 bucks if it nets me 10 or more fps.

But, will the 945 at 3.0 bottleneck the gtx-470?

Will the CPU be the weak link in the graphics system?


----------

